
Show HN: Timesweet – Time tracking in pure JavaScript - putsjoe
http://putsjoe.github.io/
======
putsjoe
I know the code is poor and theres alot of refactoring.

Im more looking for user experience feedback and whether its actually useful.

Thanks

